# Rat barking sound?



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really worried about my girl, Shiloh... she has been making a strange, repetitive barking sound every once and awhile. It sounds like a chirp, a squeak, and a bark all combined. She has also been sneezing and snuffling. Is she in big trouble? What should I do?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Most weird sounds that rats make are tied to respiratory infections. You should probably try getting her to the vet for antibiotics if at all possible, and in the mean time try giving her some dark chocolate. If her lungs sound congested you can try taking her into the bathroom while you run a hot shower because steam can be very good for congestion.

Does she have any other symptoms? Is her appetite normal?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I would take her to the vet. It sounds like she has a respiratory infection. 

For temporary relief, try giving her some garlic or put her in the bathroom with a hot shower running. 80% or higher dark chocolate is also good.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like a URI or Myco flare up.

Dark chocolate, Fresh Parsley, and Honey will help her. If it keeps going on and she has other symptoms you might want to take her to the vet to get baytril (You Can buy bird baytril if I am correct without a prescription I think, if that is really an issue, but someone else who knows more about that will have to help you with that)


----------

